
The Trading System That Maximizes Our Edge - tensorbox
https://medium.com/tensorbox/the-trading-system-that-maximizes-our-edge-a64e95533959
======
Gtse
quite interesting article but ROI 11% seems fantastic

~~~
tensorbox
that was an exceptional week because of news from China (they banned crypto
exchanges). when something crazy happens on the markets - we profit greatly.
last 2 weeks were very calm, we made 2.6% and 0.9%. now things seem to improve
as bitcoin set a new record

